# Poll: What is Comcast billing for CCs?



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

Comcast seems to be all over the board. Personally, they're trying to charge me $5.99/card (for 6 cards), even though my bill contains a note that cable cards are $1.50 apiece.

The poll asks for the charge on the "last" card, since many are getting a first card for free. It would be useful if you'd list your location, as well. (I'm Comcast / Elmhurst IL.)


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm in Colchester, Vermont. Adelphia was charging $1.75 for the first card and $3.75 for the second card. But since the billing just switched to Comcast, both cards are free. They did mention, however that if I want to add digital programming to a second TV, there will be a charge of $8.45 for an "additional HDTV outlet." So if I get another S3, I'll probably just use basic cable and OTA HD programming.


----------



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm being charged $6.95/month for each card. (Comcast, Nashville, TN)


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

$2.75, near Boston MA


----------



## zachcarter (Sep 11, 2006)

free in Seattle, Washington


----------



## sjcbulldog (Jul 13, 2004)

First card free,
Second card $1.95


----------



## Styx (Jul 7, 2004)

$6.95 for digital access
$5.00 for each cable card (I have 2 of course)


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Adelphia, VA - 1.75 per card PLUS $4.75 as an Additional Outlet Fee PER CARD!

I called and complained, as this added up to $13 for the pair of them. One AO fee of 4.75 with 1.75 per card might even be reasonable, but then again who knows what'll happen once the bill letterhead reads 'Comcast'? 

I'm not going to stress out over this too much until that happens and I have a more final picture and can make one call to inform them of the error of their ways


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

*Mountain View, CA*

First card free
Second card $1.50/mo

At first they charged me $6.95 per card per month because I still had the set top box. Returned the box and it was lowered to one $6.95 outlet charge. Finally got it corrected to $1.50/mo second cable card fee. Before I got the cable cards I was told it would be $1.50/mo but reality was different until I finally talked to a CSR that really did fix it and not just say they fixed it.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

$0 for each card. $0 additional outlet fees. $0 SD digital box (or $5 HD digital box) to keep access to OnDemand and PPV.


----------



## dickweis (Dec 30, 2001)

In the North Bay of San Francisco (Marin), first card is free, second costs $1.50 per month (with no STB)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

First card free,
Second card free


----------



## doraemon (Sep 18, 2006)

First card free w/ digital cable service. Second card $1.50. No add'l fees.

San Jose, CA.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does anybody have the two cards *without digital cable* in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## micmason (Nov 11, 2006)

$4.95 each +$16.00 per card install charge from Comcast Annapolis.They consider the series 3 as "two devices" so they can double the charges.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

At the moment, free. I just got my first bill yesterday. (They are charging me $0.15 monthly for a digital remote - I have no settop box or remote - but I won't bother complaining for now!)


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> At the moment, free. I just got my first bill yesterday. (They are charging me $0.15 monthly for a digital remote - I have no settop box or remote - but I won't bother complaining for now!)


Goshdangit ... I'd want my 15 cents back!

Your post gives me hope for when my AdelCast transition finally ... transitions. Same head-end and cable subsystem etc ... hopefully same pricing


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

mattack said:


> Does anybody have the two cards *without digital cable* in the SF Bay Area?


Yes, I have just Limited Basic. First CC is "free" and the second is $1.50 per month...although neither have shown up on my bill in two months. No doubt a billing error, but one I'm not going to bring to their attention. My cards are also authorized for Digital Classic and I'm not being charged for that either for reasons I don't care about. 

But to answer the question, yes, you can get 2 CCs with just Limited Basic in the bay area. Cost is $1.50 above your Limited Basic sub price. No additional outlet fees, just Limited Basic + $1.50(and local fees and taxes of course).


----------



## prisk (Nov 19, 2006)

Free in Chicago for both cards, but they charged $43 for the truck roll to install them. This was refunded when we called Comcast and told them that *I* had to do the install becase the tech had never installed a cablecard. In anything.


----------



## Andrew Ruess (Jan 11, 2006)

Also in Portland, OR.

First CableCard free.
Second CableCard $1.50.

Interestingly, my Comcast bill now reads this at the bottom of the Comcast Cable Television section.

"TiVo Series 3-cable Card Package. - $1.50.
Cable Card. - $0.00"

It sounded like, from the billing department, anyone in the nation can request the TiVo cable card line item and they will change the pricing to this.


----------



## fhuband (Jan 24, 2002)

In Arlington, VA, I am charged $9.95 for digital access for each card, even though my Gold plan supposedly includes one free "outlet" (and of course the Tivo is two "outlets"). In addition, on a semi-regular basis premium channels disappear, requiring a truck roll several days later to "hit" the cards again. Since the techs they send know nothing about Tivo, I have to do their work for them when they come. But Comcast insists that only their techs can tell the head-in folks what numbers to hit....

No charge for the cards themselves, though.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Andrew Ruess said:


> Also in Portland, OR.
> 
> First CableCard free.
> Second CableCard $1.50.
> ...


Yep I pay 1.50 for each S3.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

CableCards - free no matter how many ( I have 3 - 1 for my TV and 2 for the S3, and no charge)  

BUT - I haven't received my first billing yet (I checked my account online and it appears that as of right now - no charge for the cards)


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm in San Jose. I haven't talked to Comcast here in a while, my bill is $6.95 for the second card since I got it installed in Sep. Is this $1.50 a new standard price that I can just call up and ask for? or is it something that I need to "discuss" with them, and if that, is there any price guideline publication out there that can back me up?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> But to answer the question, yes, you can get 2 CCs with just Limited Basic in the bay area. Cost is $1.50 above your Limited Basic sub price. No additional outlet fees, just Limited Basic + $1.50(and local fees and taxes of course).


Thanks for the confirmation. I have expanded basic, so would hopefully still be able to get this..

(err, actually, we now have digital, but I wasn't the one who 'upgraded' to digital, and I'm also interested in it whenever I buy a house.. I really don't want digital cable, but would be willing to spend $1.50 until they hopefully add QAM remapping in the software.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yunlin12 said:


> I'm in San Jose. I haven't talked to Comcast here in a while, my bill is $6.95 for the second card since I got it installed in Sep. Is this $1.50 a new standard price that I can just call up and ask for?


Check your most recent bill. It seems to be the standard price.. I saw it on my online bill when I was looking for something else -- they specifically note that a second CableCard will be $1.50 (approx quote) "for a customer supplied DVR".


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes the free\low cost areas to figure they could be charging > $5 a piece for them?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

wackymann said:


> $2.75, near Boston MA


confirmed.

first card free, second $2.75.


----------



## phronimos (Jun 13, 2002)

First card free; "additional outlet" charge of $2.75 for second card.

N. Andover, MA (north of Boston)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I have 3 cards, one for the TV and 2 for my S3.

The first is free, each additional card is 2.75.

I have Comcrap in MA.


----------



## Weyoun7 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm with Comcast Fremont, CA. The fist CC is free and the 2nd CC is $1.50.


----------



## Thursday (Nov 6, 2006)

FrogGremlin said:


> Comcast seems to be all over the board. Personally, they're trying to charge me $5.99/card (for 6 cards), even though my bill contains a note that cable cards are $1.50 apiece.
> 
> The poll asks for the charge on the "last" card, since many are getting a first card for free. It would be useful if you'd list your location, as well. (I'm Comcast / Elmhurst IL.)


I am the same (River Forest, IL). It's a bit of a kick in the balls I think. I don't understand why some places across the country have as many cards as you want for free and then other places which seem to be bigger markets tend to 'over' charge for a second card. I am interested to find out what the monthly bill will be, I know it's going to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 180+ due to digiplatnium/internet, and IMO, that is way too high, though, what is my alternative?


----------



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

[continued from top of thread] After making no headway with the billing department yesterday (no changes on the fees, and a promise for a call from a supervisor that never came), I called billing again this afternoon. This time, the billing rep noted that the $5.99 fees were for cable boxes, and transferred me to sales.

The sales rep apologized, and refunded all of the charges. It sounds like my cards are now free until their new pricing structure kicks in. However, the sales rep told me that the charge WOULD go back to $5.99/card then.

I noted that my November bill listed the upcoming cable-card price as $1.50, and that this matches what I was originally told when I scheduled the first installation. The rep said he'd note that on my account, and they'd honor it.

So, it sounds like my cards are currently free. I asked him to look for the "TiVo Series 3 - cable card package" mentioned above on an Oregon bill, and he couldn't turn it up. I guess I'll have to wait until the next few bills to see what appears, but he did confirm that my November bill has been reduced by $78.22 (December and prorated November charges), and by another $52 (out of $64) for late arrivals when the first two, and subsequent four, cards were installed).

If you're in the $5+ category, please keep this thread alive and continue to post your experiences.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

FlippedBit said:


> *Mountain View, CA*
> 
> First card free
> Second card $1.50/mo


Me too, after I pointed out their $1-50 note on the bill. I don't think the first one is "free", its "included" in the price of the digital package.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> First card free,
> Second card free


Comcast was just hear reauthorizing my cards for premiums channels. I asked why I could no longer get anything on the second cablecard either (this was a new problem within the last couple weeks), they said I wasn't paying for service on that card.

So basically, I can get HBO, Starz, all the HD channels (locals & ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, etc) on both cards w/o paying for the extra card. But if I want to see the Weather Channel or Noggin I gotta cough up another $5.95 a month for an additional digital outlet. 

I was going to tell them to stick it, but there is noway to tell Tivo to only record certain channels from a specific cablecard. Oh, well.

So I'm changing my vote:
*First card free,
Second card $5.95*

I think they make this stuff up as they go.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> So basically, I can get HBO, Starz, all the HD channels (locals & ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, etc) on both cards w/o paying for the extra card. But if I want to see the Weather Channel or Noggin I gotta cough up another $5.95 a month for an additional digital outlet.
> So I'm changing my vote:
> *First card free,
> Second card $5.95*


First CC, no A/O fee? What do they charge as A/O fee for a cable box/DVR?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> First CC, no A/O fee? What do they charge as A/O fee for a cable box/DVR?


I have two listings on my current bill:

Additional Outlts $0.00
Expanded A/O's $0.00

Guess I'll have to wait until next month and see what that changes to.

I only have one TV so I don't know what they normally charge for an additional cable box/DVR.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I think they make this stuff up as they go.


... based on complex, ever-changing formulae that have the tooth count of the local dragon, the latitude, longitude and current phase of Mars and the Moon, and a boolean variable for Venus' ascension.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I just got my bill and it's $9.99 for Digital Classic, $4.95 for an additional digital connection, plus 2 $0.00 lines for "Cable Card Equipment". I emailed the billing department telling them that I have only 1 outlet but they told me to phone in which I haven't had a chance to do yet.

.../Ed


----------



## xxx (Dec 3, 2006)

seems like in the bay area it's free for the first card and $1.50 for the second. I'm near napa, and my friend who lives in berkeley is paying the same.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I have two listings on my current bill:
> 
> Additional Outlts $0.00
> Expanded A/O's $0.00
> ...


A/O fee in my system is $2 for boxes and CCs - I think that is a fair number.

CCs are $1.75 ea which is OK.

My provider agreed to one A/O fee for the S3 which is what it should be.

I AM NOT ON COMCAST - JUST GIVING MY OPINION ON PRICE


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

Free, but with really bad customer service


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

pauljb55 said:


> Free, but with really bad customer service


The bad customer service comes free, whether they charge you for the card or not.


----------



## mikesay98 (Aug 26, 2006)

I noticed a few other people spoke about having non-digital cable, but I'm wondering if they're paying extra for HD?? I live in Concord, in the SF Bay Area. Called up today and was told two CCs would be $1.50 total, and that HD is no extra charge, despite the fact that we have analog cable (non-digital) and he said there was no installation fee. I got his name, but at least it looks like the $1.50 price is legit. Now let's see what happens with the HD and installation, haha, but if others in the same position (we have expanded basic, but it shouldn't be different than limited basic) could let me know their price experiences with HD, etc, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

*Lancaster, PA*

I just got my Series 3 but haven't had Comcast come out yet to install the cablecards.

I did get a notice in the mail yesterday that cable rates are going up Jan.1 and they included a new schedule of their rates. It says "CableCARD (dual CableCards for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring 2 cards)" and the price shown in $1.50.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

ewilts said:


> I just got my bill and it's $9.99 for Digital Classic, $4.95 for an additional digital connection, plus 2 $0.00 lines for "Cable Card Equipment". I emailed the billing department telling them that I have only 1 outlet but they told me to phone in which I haven't had a chance to do yet.


I just phoned in and told them I don't have one of their cable boxes at all (and never had) and they removed the "additional digital connection" charge. We didn't talk about the CableCard line items at all so next month's bill should show just the Digital Classic plus the 2 free CableCards.

The bottom line is that before my S3, I had Basic 2 and just added the Digital Classic package for $10 to get the local highdefs, the additional non-premium highdefs like Discovery, TNTHD, ESPNHD, etc. and 2 CableCards.

I'm in a suburb of Minneapolis and not in the area that was recently TWC.

.../Ed


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

First is free, 2nd one is 1.50


----------



## bown (Nov 4, 2006)

About Comcast.... NEVER in my life have I heard of a national company which charges everyone differently for the same thing. I pay $6 for my CCs. Yet my officemate who lives in the same area gets them for free. Why does every Comcast customer around the country pay a different amount for these things?


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

From ComCast of Pittsfield Township (Near Ann Arbor) Michigan:

First Card $30 one-time fee
Second Car $1.50 a month
Install $33 an hour


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

bown said:


> About Comcast.... NEVER in my life have I heard of a national company which charges everyone differently for the same thing. I pay $6 for my CCs. Yet my officemate who lives in the same area gets them for free. Why does every Comcast customer around the country pay a different amount for these things?


You mean gasoline is the same price all over the Country? 

Yes, Comcast charges differently. Not that I'm thrilled with that, but why can't they charge differently around the Country?


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I have not purchased the S3 yet, but did get a CC for my HDTV. I also have an SA8300HD on the same tv. 

Comcast charged nothing for the CC, but 9.95 for an additional outlet and 9.95 for the box.

When I complained that it was the same tv and not an additional outlet, I was informed "we can't tell if you have another tv or not so we charge accordingly".

In other words, we assume you are stealing service so we will charge you extra just in case.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

mchief said:


> I have not purchased the S3 yet, but did get a CC for my HDTV. I also have an SA8300HD on the same tv.
> 
> Comcast charged nothing for the CC, but 9.95 for an additional outlet and 9.95 for the box.
> 
> ...


Just phone them and cancel the "additional outlet". You don't have a box rental to return, so the item should just drop off. If they want to charge for the CC, just refer them to their FAQ that says the CCs are free.

If they say they can't tell if it's a different outlet, invite their service techs over for an inspection.

.../Ed


----------



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

HomieG said:


> You mean gasoline is the same price all over the Country?
> 
> Yes, Comcast charges differently. Not that I'm thrilled with that, but why can't they charge differently around the Country?


Your gas analogy is a good one, since the poll seems to indicate an average marginal CC price only a bit below that of a gallon of gasoline. Don't you think there'd be rioting in the streets if the oil companies were giving away gas for free in some areas, charging $1.50 or $2.75 per gallon in other areas, and $6 per gallon in yet others?

[I'll agree up front that the analogy isn't perfect. The oil companies don't have local monopolies, and I can drive into the next county to buy gas, while I can't drive over there and "fill 'er up" with cable signals. Still, ...]


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

FrogGremlin said:


> [I'll agree up front that the analogy isn't perfect. The oil companies don't have local monopolies, and I can drive into the next county to buy gas, while I can't drive over there and "fill 'er up" with cable signals. Still, ...]


This seems to imply that cable companies are local monopolies. There may be just one cable franchisee in your local area, but they are no longer allowed to be sole-providers. If someone wants to build a competing cable system, they need to get a franchise from your municipality and build the system. They are not allowed to be monopolies any longer, by law.

As I mentioned, yes, Comcast charges differently. Not that I'm thrilled with that, but why can't they charge differently around the Country?

One other comment on pricing...many items have different costs on different areas. Several large utilities serve different states, and have differing price structures. Then there are restaurants, sales taxes, oh, my goodness probably millions of examples of national products and providers that don't provide the same pricing to every area they serve. Then again, I don't recall anyone holding a gun to my head to force me to buy the product.

As I mentioned in my previous post, yes, Comcast charges differently. Not that I'm thrilled with that, but why can't they charge differently around the Country?


----------



## ac3dd (Mar 2, 2002)

HomieG said:


> This seems to imply that cable companies are local monopolies. There may be just one cable franchisee in your local area, but they are no longer allowed to be sole-providers. If someone wants to build a competing cable system, they need to get a franchise from your municipality and build the system. They are not allowed to be monopolies any longer, by law.


Most of them are local monopolies and are allowed by law to be monopolies. They just no longer have the monopoly being forcibly held in place by the law.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

ac3dd said:


> Most of them are local monopolies and are allowed by law to be monopolies. They just no longer have the monopoly being forcibly held in place by the law.


Huh?


----------



## ac3dd (Mar 2, 2002)

HomieG said:


> Huh?


If there is only one cable provider in an area, it's a monopoly. Just not a government-enforced monopoly, as it used to be years ago when the government blocked other providers from entering the market.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

ac3dd said:


> If there is only one cable provider in an area, it's a monopoly. Just not a government-enforced monopoly, as it used to be years ago when the government blocked other providers from entering the market.


I think we're saying the same thing. But damn, it's expensive to enter the market. Last we checked locally, $20 mil for 10,000 potential households.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Comcast tried to pull the additonal outlet charge on me, but in their defense, it was politely removed after a nice phone call from me to their customer service center letting them know I only had one outlet and explaining the dual tuners on the S3. I was put on hold for about two minutes, fully expecting them to say they didn't give a flip about the number of outlets, that I had two CC's and after the first one, the additional outlet charge is their policy. However, I was given the good news and I said thank you and hung up. Only time, or at least the next bill, will tell whether or not the add. outlet charge is gone, but for now at least, I am hopeful.


----------



## ac3dd (Mar 2, 2002)

HomieG said:


> I think we're saying the same thing. But damn, it's expensive to enter the market. Last we checked locally, $20 mil for 10,000 potential households.


Yes, the physical and financial barriers are high. The cable companies of yesteryear had the advantage of knowing that they'd be able to recover their investment by being able to charge monopoly prices, whereas any potential newcomers today don't have that luxury... so the existing cable companies get to maintain a de facto monopoly.


----------



## sammick (Mar 1, 2003)

Was free in Seattle WA but now Comcast is going to charge $1.00 for the second card--which is reasonable as far as I'm concerned


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

me said:


> I just phoned in and told them I don't have one of their cable boxes at all (and never had) and they removed the "additional digital connection" charge. We didn't talk about the CableCard line items at all so next month's bill should show just the Digital Classic plus the 2 free CableCards.


This afternoon I go to switch channels and see that one of the CableCards wasn't receiving the encrypted channels like ESPN. A quick call to Comcast and they said that one of my CableCards had become unsubscribed but he didn't know how. He quickly re-enabled it and it's working fine again. At least I didn't lose my recording for this afternoon (the football game).

We'll see how long it lasts this time around...

.../Ed


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I argued to have the additional outlet fee removed. They did.

Then my second tuner stopped working on digital channels because it went 'unsubscribed'.

They had to re-add it and add the fee back.

Less than a month until Verizon FiOS is here, so I'll have more leverage.


----------



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

FrogGremlin said:


> After making no headway with the billing department yesterday (no changes on the fees, and a promise for a call from a supervisor that never came), I called billing again this afternoon. This time, the billing rep noted that the $5.99 fees were for cable boxes, and transferred me to sales.
> 
> The sales rep apologized, and refunded all of the charges. It sounds like my cards are now free until their new pricing structure kicks in.


Damn! Just got my January bill. They refunded all my cablecard charges through 12/16 ... and then added them right back in (prorated) for the rest of December at the same $5.99/card (times 6), which is also what they want to bill in January.

The Christmas turkeys seem to be arriving early this year.


----------



## wilrod (Dec 24, 2006)

I picked up the cards myself at their local full-service center (no truck roll) and dropped off the STB.

The recent activity section shows this:

```
[FONT=Courier New]
DVR SERVICE            $-11.95
DIGITAL PLUS PACKAGE   $ 11.99 (promotional rate)
COMCAST CABLE CARD    $   0.00  
COMCAST CABLE CARD    $   0.00 [/FONT]

There's also the regular fees and taxes, but less than $1.00
```


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ah30k said:


> I argued to have the additional outlet fee removed. They did.
> 
> Then my second tuner stopped working on digital channels because it went 'unsubscribed'.
> 
> ...


Don't let Comcast fool you - there's a difference between changing service and changing billing. Don't talk to a 800 COMCAST CSR - call and ask for a bolling specialist.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> Don't let Comcast fool you - there's a difference between changing service and changing billing. Don't talk to a 800 COMCAST CSR - call and ask for a bolling specialist.


I'm not familiar with the term "bolling". What is a bolling specialist? Thanks


----------



## Menarion (Sep 28, 2006)

Getting charged $1.50 for the card and $4.95 additional outlet charge. I've got three cards (two in tivo and one in television). Fredericksburg VA and I was Comcast just took over our service (was Adelphia). My bill did just go down this month but I haven't seen the paper bill and can't figure out how to get details on their site yet so I'm not sure why. I'm hoping they took off at least one a/o charge.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

uw69 said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "bolling". What is a bolling specialist? Thanks


Are you TRYING to be funny (I see no smiley, not even the straight-faced one), or did you just not notice the proximity of i and o on the keyboard?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

phronimos said:


> First card free; "additional outlet" charge of $2.75 for second card.
> 
> N. Andover, MA (north of Boston)


Exactly the same prices in Malden, MA (right out of the city) so Comcast in this region seems to be somewhat consistant (that's a first)


----------



## glbski (Feb 28, 2003)

I am on with Comcast now.  They are telling me the cards are free, but there is an Additional Outlet fee of $8.90 for the second card, as it is another device. Seems like they are all over the board here.

They are saying that if I had two TVs, both with Cable Cards, the first one would be included as a part of the base service. The second TV would have an $8.90 fee, as it would represent a second digital outlet. So using the same logic, that is why my 2nd Cable Card in the S3 is $8.90.

Seems like the $8.90 fee is higher and different than most of what others' experience is here.


----------



## sockgap (Sep 20, 2006)

ah30k said:


> I argued to have the additional outlet fee removed. They did.
> 
> Then my second tuner stopped working on digital channels because it went 'unsubscribed'.
> 
> They had to re-add it and add the fee back.


A similar thing happened to me - I was actually getting charged 3 additional outlet fees each month, when 1 would be correct for 2 cable cards and no set-top boxes, so I called up. And of course one tuner immediately stopped working. 
Called back and got forwarded to service dept who fixed it. The service guy claimed that he had to add a $2 a month cable card charge to my account to fix it (on top of current digital cable + 1 additional outlet), but we'll see how the bill looks. He also tried to charge me a one time fee for making changes to the account, but I talked him out of it.


----------



## ninaf (Dec 27, 2006)

I was told by comcast that they were free in 2006 but starting Jan 1 they would be 1.50 a card. We will see...


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

ninaf said:


> I was told by comcast that they were free in 2006 but starting Jan 1 they would be 1.50 a card. We will see...


I just got a new pricing card in the mail and it said the 2nd CableCard would be $1.50/month.

The online FAQ still says they're free: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

.../Ed


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

That card says that the second card in the same device is $1.50. Does that mean that if I have two S3 boxes with a total of 4 cable cards, I'll only have to pay for the second card in each box?


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

Alexandria, VA
Gold Package, 1 cable box and 2 Cable cards:
Additional Outlet 4.95 * 2 = 9.90
Digital Service 9.95 * 3 = 29.85
--------------------------------------------------
Total 39.75

So for the Gold Package on the two cards would be $24.85 (only keeping the cable box for the Series 2 for TTG)

I am so scared for them to mess with the billing, because it seems to be tied the the service, every time I ask them to "fix" a billing problem I "loose" a service and I do not want them to mess with the cable card programming.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm fearing seeing my first CC installed bill. first I was told free then after 2nd installer visit I was told 6.95 per card, 1.50 per card for a Tivo fee and another 6.95 per card for the additional outlet charge.

I hope someone is doing all of this wrong as I will definately not be paying 31.00/month just to use my S3.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

chrishicks said:


> I'm fearing seeing my first CC installed bill. first I was told free then after 2nd installer visit I was told 6.95 per card, 1.50 per card for a Tivo fee and another 6.95 per card for the additional outlet charge.
> 
> I hope someone is doing all of this wrong as I will definately not be paying 31.00/month just to use my S3.


What I believe it *should* be (and not what I'm paying):
1. First CableCard included in any digital package 
2. $1.50 for second CableCard in the same device.

What I'm paying is the additional outlet fee instead of the $1.50 per month, and that's wrong but Comcast is too stupid/stubborn to actually charge this here, despite what it actually says on their rate card.

.../Ed


----------



## myosh_tino (Dec 7, 2004)

This is what I was told when I setup the cablecard install...

1st card is free
2nd card is $1.50/mo

Installation is $15

I have Comcast in S.F. Bay Area


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Both cablecards are free for me. I just drove down to the local office and asked for two cablecards back in September. I'm in Bellevue, WA (near Seattle).


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I wanted to pick up the cards at an office and was told that only the installers have them.


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

It took some arguing, but I got my second cablecard reduced from a second outlet fee to the $1.50 second cablecard same device fee.

It took about 6 emails back and forth to customer service, and I finally sent them a screenshot 
showing their published pricelist (from a PDF of my last bill) with the $1.50 charge highlighted. They reduced my billing and credited me the difference since the card was installed.

Woohoo!


----------



## treacherous (Oct 2, 2005)

$0.00 charge for the three cable cards I have.

Seattle area


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Boston Mass, North of Boston



> First card $0.00/mo
> Second card $0.00/mo
> 
> each A/O (Additional Outlet) 2.75/mo.
> ...


New prices effective 2/1/07



> First card $0.00/mo
> Second card $1.50/mo
> 
> Each A/O $3.51/mo.


This is per the price list included with my bill. Forget asking any CSR since you will get every answer EXCEPT this one, the amount I was actually billed for.


----------



## jstrazz (Jan 21, 2007)

I was told by Comcast that the cost is about $4.20 per month for each cable card. In addition, they're charging me $29.95 for installation of each card (I'm getting two). It's amazing what they can get away with when they're the only game in town. Due to my apartment location, I can't get satellite.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I paid $52 for my installation and the upgrade to HD. Of course, I did 90% of the work on my end.

I just saw my recent activity after returning my HD STB. I was credited exactly as I expected (Thank God). I received a credit for my STB and for 1 CableCARD A/O, for a total of $13. They ALSO charged me $1.99 for a change of service. Crooks!


```
Transaction Date Post Date Description Amount 
---  ---  STATE SALES TAX  $ -0.01 
---  ---  ACCESS FEE  $ -0.66 
01-20-07  01-20-07  STANDARD CABLE 01/20 TO 02/23  $ 56.16 
01-20-07  01-20-07  HD BOX UPGRADE 01/20 TO 02/23  $ -5.08 
01-20-07  01-20-07  DIGITAL VIDEO 01/20 TO 02/23  $ -61.58 
01-20-07  01-20-07  CHANGE OF SERVICE  $ 1.99 
01-20-07  01-20-07  CABLECARD A/O 01/20 TO 02/23  $ -3.14
```
Here is a copy of the old and new rates per Comcast in the Boston Area regarding CableCARDS.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

$10.40 ($1.50 + $8.90 additional outlet charge that I can't get them to remove without crippling my second cablecard)


----------



## jedwards (Jun 1, 2003)

I have 4 cards in 2 tivos.
I am charged $2.75 cablecard A/O (additional outlet) fee for each of the 4 cards, $5.50 per tivo.
I am just west of boston Comcast Needham/Newton.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jedwards said:


> I have 4 cards in 2 tivos.
> I am charged $2.75 cablecard A/O (additional outlet) fee for each of the 4 cards, $5.50 per tivo.
> I am just west of boston Comcast Needham/Newton.


Sounds to me like you also have a cable box. That's usually why they charge for the first cablecard A/O (since it is free acording to the price sheet.)


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

ewilts said:


> What I believe it *should* be (and not what I'm paying):
> 1. First CableCard included in any digital package
> 2. $1.50 for second CableCard in the same device.
> 
> ...


Comcast finally saw the errors of their ways and I am now paying what I said I should be. No more ADO TiVo tax!

.../Ed


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

After several months, I'm finally able to respond confidently to this thread that neither CableCARD is costing me a cent... There is an "Additional Outlet" line item, but it's always had an amount of $0.00. Let's hope it stays that way.

Drew


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

azitnay said:


> After several months, I'm finally able to respond confidently to this thread that neither CableCARD is costing me a cent... There is an "Additional Outlet" line item, but it's always had an amount of $0.00. Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> Drew


The problem with this pole is how Comcast charges for Cable Cards. If you don't have a cable box (and no digital cable) and add a Series 3 and digital the two cable cards cost you $0 as that is one outlet and the first outlet has no cost, but you do have to pay for the Digital package that you want and you must pick one. (a separate charge). In Ct the 2nd outlet charge is $2.75.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

I pay $1.50 for the second cable card, the first is free as we do not have a cable box (or cable company DVR) and the cost of a single cable box wth remote is included in the price of our cable package... Actually, our new one includes a second outlet and cable box/remote set with it as well (but that's in another room with another tv).

The really aren't supposed to charge you for a 2nd outlet when dealing with just the 2 cablecard slots on the Series 3... An "Outlet" is supposed to be a separate "wall outlet", if you have a cable splitter and have 3 tv's all with a cable to a cable box then the tv (so 3 cable boxes), you technically are supposed to count those as all part of one outlet... When dealing with the extra cable boxes, you only get one as part of your package usually, so then you pay the rental fee of about $6 per month for each additional box and remote set.

When dealing with the cablecards, you get ONE free as a "replacement" of the cable box, and then pay a rental fee for the extras (which most areas are now making cheaper than the cable box itself at around $1.50/month). Anytime you would have had to (previously) rent another cable box is the times you need to pay for the cable card. Some areas let you get away with both for free as they are used in the same device, but this is NOT standard procedure and you can't count on this to happen. They also cannot call the 2nd tuner of the Series 3 a "new device" and make you pay another "2nd outlet fee" for that. Even if you weren't allowed to have many items with use of a splitter, the Tivo is only *one* device.

If you have a TV that takes a cable card and also use a series 3 tivo with it, you would end up getting one card for free, pay rental fee for the other 2 (tv free, 2 for tivo rented) which is why it just makes more sense if you don't want to waste the money for a 3rd card, to just get 2 for the tivo (1 free, pay for 2nd).

I was told by the comcast people serveral different times when here for an install or repair job, that you could basically hook up 5 tv's with cable (using any number of tivo/dvr/cablebox/cablecards with them, or just straight coax cable) and also have your comcast high speed internet and comcast digital Voice (if using the triple play package like I do) and as long as your signal is strong enough in your home to support all that (or add on a signal booster if you wish), that it is totally fine with them... And that's for the "one single outlet" paid deal even. It's only once you start to get around 7 or more TVs going on and other stuff that they consider it to be "too much" for the one outlet and will want you to pay for more...

We have one LCD HDTV with Series 3 Tivo (2 going on right now until we get our UPS thing to ship one back to Costco even- one has 2 cablecards and the other just coax line in), another CRT tv with Cable box and Series 2 Humax DRT800 in the bedroom, our line to the modem (used for both internet and digital voice) with 2 telephone lines, and an ethernet/wifi router plus an ethernet converter (to wifi which connects to router) and 2 desktop computers and 3 laptops using the internet. One of the desktops is our "media center" computer and has an external USB TV Tuner that takes in a coax cable line, plus our HDTV and our upconverter DVD player/burner both have TV Tuners built-in (we don't use them currently, but we could go and attach the cable lines from the splitter behind the entertainment stand to each and would be fine.... Doing so would be right at the point that our signals on the second split would start to suffer a bit too much, but we also have a (currently unused) cable signal booster with 2 way signal travel for if we ever needed it.

If you got Comcast, don't let them bully you into paying more $$$ each month than you really need to be spending.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Could you apply for a job at Comcast then post your phone # on this thread? It would be nice to talk to a rep who felt this way.


----------



## tsquared (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm lost about what I should be paying.....I had:

Digital Basic $61.94
DVR Service $9.95

Total $71.89

Now I have:

Digital Basic: $61.94
Tivo Series 3 with 2 CC's
1.50 CC + 5.99 Digital Service A/O

Total $69.43

So I save only $2.46.....I thought I would save more....I was told I would save more.....does that look about right? I live in Atlanta, GA


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

You should find out from them what their standard is on cable cards, for the price and when second outlet fees are supposed to apply. 

It seems that they do the first for free (which is correct) and the second card for $1.50 which is also correct (some areas do charge more for each extra cablecard but Comcast was supposed to make a change for the whole country (it's different service locations) and make it $1.50 flat rate everywhere (less confusing).

Now they seem to be getting you for a second outlet fee, which should *not* be happening unless you had another tv with either cablebox or just straight coax cable from wall to cause the TV with your series 3 to be the 2nd outlet (outlet in definition -from my local comcast techs mouth- is only when you have an actual second (or other additional) outlet(s) that have cable straight from separate individual wall outlets. If you have more than one TV connected (or other devices etc) but they are all from the same wall outlet, using extra coax cables for length and splitters to divide the signal, then this still counts as ONE outlet and therefore NO A/O fee should be charged. 

Sometimes certain techs in some areas might say there is a limit to how much you can add on to this ONE OUTLET, but I have been told that up to 5 TV's (using straight cable/cablebox/tivo (with cable cards)/computer's TV Tuner/coax to Tuner on TV/coax cable to DVD player with tv tuner built-in) are totally fine. In fact, I just listed part of what we have connected to out ONE built-in outlet.

- 1 TV with Series 3 w/2 cable cards (pay for 2nd card = $1.50)
- 1 TV with Comcast Cable box (this 2nd box is part of our triple play package we got installed, gives free 2nd unit) and Tivo Humax Series 2 DVD burner/player
- Coax cable to HDTV's built-in TV tuner (non-encrypted lower changes only)
- Coax cable to Toshiba DVD burner/player's built-in TV Tuner (low channels only)
- Coax cable to my USB TV Tuner attached to main Media Center 2005 PC (uses the HDTV as a second display) (lower channels only)

Then we have a HDTV Antenna and HDTV Tuner USB stick which we currently aren't using (since we got the Series 3).

We also use our cable outlet for the modem, which is used for both the Digital Voice service AND the High Speed cable internet, with our router attached to that and about 2 PCs, 3 laptops, a PDA and all of our Network accessories (NAS and other External HDD) using the connection.

If you add on the one or 2 "on demand" boxes I am going to be getting in the mail soon (adds on demand capabilities to any extra TV in the house, also acts as a cable box -but smaller- and should let you get encrypted tv channels through it), I will add on to the TV with the series 3 (since cable cards don't let you access on demand stuff, and maybe the computer. 

This (above) is a super deal, and good until June 15th. Get the on demand box(es) for extra TVs (not your main 1st one) for FREE for the first year (then $6.99/month each after that time period). 

So yeah, I got awy off track with this... but, I have all that on ONE outlet and no a/o service charges, and my only additional fee is the $1.50 for the second cable card.

Some techs or phone support reps try and charge for a second outlet fee saying that the one tuner (and cablecard) is the first and the second one is the second and needs the fees -2nd cc fee and A/O fee... But they are not correct with this, as the A/O fee is for each *additional* outlet after the first one FOR OUTLETS and *not* different DEVICES. Now as the Series 3 has 2 tuners, the first cc for that device is free, 2nd cc has fee. If you have a CC used in a TV too, the same tv that the Series 3 is connected to, the TV is a different device, and therefore gets it's own 1 free CC for it (and if it had a 2nd tuner, then that would get a CC fee if used). If using devices that only have single cablecard slots, then each device would get it's CC for free (they might try to put a limit to how many a household can get for free, or then start adding on A/O fees).

Use this post to get info from your Comcast rep that you talk to, help straighten them out if they have been misinformed all along, so that they will know for future references.

As for your cable costs each month, wow. I never knew digital basic could cost so much. We have the Platinum Digital Package (includes all tiers except mostly sports and international channels, all premium channels) and this was up to $125/month after taxes and stuff, but with the triple play package - adding unlimited digital voice US and Canada plus ALL calling features imagineable, and the 6-8MB level High Speed Internet +plus no modem fees, they also threw in the Digital Sports Tier (yay for the Speed Channel), the second cable box for free and I think that's it for the package. It's $159 before taxes, we add on 1.50 for the cablecard and $5 for the HD programming. Now we will have one or 2 on demand boxes for free (for 1 year) too. Our bill is now at $175 after all taxes and fees etc, and it's all the cable you can want or need, your Internet and your ultimate digital voice phone too. After 1 year it will go up to about $200 for all 3 I think, but we will still get a $25-30 discount each month for having the triple play package though.

That's only $100 more per month than what you are paying now for just Digital Basic cable and your extra cable card... Hee.


*tries to talk you into getting more cable channels cause it ends up being so cheap*


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

tsquared said:


> I'm lost about what I should be paying.....I had:
> 
> Digital Basic $61.94
> DVR Service $9.95
> ...


You need to have them remove the Additional Outlet Fee. The second cablecard in a TiVo is NOT an additional outlet. Read the following Comcast Cablecard Charges FAQ, and call your local cable office... have them read this link and stick to your guns. It took me 8 months, but they are finally billing me correctly.


----------

